# S D Card



## Rahul1130 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have inserted and set my sd card as an external storage on my phone .
Now i want to make it as a internal storage . How can i do that?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

We have no idea what brand and model of phone you have.


----------



## Rahul1130 (Jul 30, 2017)

plodr said:


> We have no idea what brand and model of phone you have.


My phone is SAMSUNG J2 6.
AND SD CARD IS OF SAN DISK


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I think that your SD card cannot be used as an internal storage. You may need to take your phone to someone who repairs Samsung phones and they can change the internal disk for an unknown price plus labor. You may want to check around for prices.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Follow this guide
http://gadgetguideonline.com/androi...d-as-internal-storage-in-android-marshmallow/

I had my SanDisk sd card set up on my Samsung J3 as internal storage when I purchased my phone.


----------



## ATLTECH (Aug 3, 2017)

texasbullet said:


> I think that your SD card cannot be used as an internal storage. You may need to take your phone to someone who repairs Samsung phones and they can change the internal disk for an unknown price plus labor. You may want to check around for prices.


It's in the phone so it's internal storage. It's external in that it's not part of the original equipment but once it's in the device it becomes internal storage.

You are mixing ability to install storage and have the OS recognize the SD as 'internal' vs 'external' but it should be primary | secondary..

Both can have data and fully accessible to the OS, even apps can use SD card as if it were original equipment.. and they ARE internal to the device.


----------



## ATLTECH (Aug 3, 2017)

plodr said:


> Follow this guide
> http://gadgetguideonline.com/androi...d-as-internal-storage-in-android-marshmallow/
> 
> I had my SanDisk sd card set up on my Samsung J3 as internal storage when I purchased my phone.


First step is format the SD card, should be under settings -> storage you should see the SD card and it should be intuitive from there..

Once it's properly formatted the OS can 'see' it.. and thus use it, this is a google training issue.. google 'configure SD card for android' should be a good place to start


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Altech,

I've edited your post no. 6 above and deleted one in another thread. You need to lose the attitude when replying to threads. It's fine to present your own ideas but it's not acceptable to be rude or disrespectful to others in the process.


----------

